# Haunted Doll House



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hmmm....a lifesized barbie would probably be scary as hell.


----------



## daniaingeal (Apr 29, 2009)

Pumpkinhead625 said:


> Hmmm....a lifesized barbie would probably be scary as hell.


Ooooooh, yeeeaahhhhh!!
That would be me!!


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I like the idea of normal looking rooms - think Pleasantville. Then the dolls can be the eye catcher! Ugh, dolls creep me out!!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

EEEK! if you can dress yourself somehow in plastic and act like plastic babrie doll with smile that never moves...... freaky!


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

I like the Pleasantville theme, mommyto3. Everything would seem so 'normal' and simple and then BAM! Creepy dead doll


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I think this sounds like a neat, creative idea. The only contribution I can provide is that there should be giant hands reaching through a window, or perhaps an enormous eye looking in, belonging to the "real" person who is playing with the doll house.

Also, to make it haunted, I'd have broken furniture and disarticulated body/doll parts lying around, giving the sense that the dollhouse owner plays rough with her toys and you might be next.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

I like the dollhouse theme. Bring in lots of plastic furniture or cover things in plastic slip covers so it looks like a cheap barbie doll house. You can also through in a couple odd pieces like the life size (doll size) gi joe guy instead of Ken doll. Doll size lego blocks. You can also steal the idea from the commerical where the girl mounts her dad's iphone on the all over the fireplace as a picture lengthwise. You can easily make it out of a foam board and just use some velcro strips. Please post pics when you get going. Oh you can pick up the womans plastic wig from Mars Attacks with Jack Nicholson. A nice blue bob would look freaky with the big red swirls of makeup on the cheeks and permanent smile.


----------



## rawhide (Jun 6, 2011)

the idea of the plastic wig and covering the furnature in plastic and the giant hands and eyes at the windows is great!

maybe get a huge box (like a refrigerator box or something) and paint it like the boxes a barbie doll comes in complete with the plastic twist ties poking out that holds the doll in (use those giant zip lock ties from the hardware store or walmart)

how about plastic food on plastic plates? (always can find them at thrift stores) for a scarier effect paint the foods moldy and with bugs etc.
make giant building blocks from boxes.
have some outfits and shoes and hats laying around.
maybe a giant stuffed animal can be found at the thrift stores.

hmm maybe think of the evil lil brat in Toy Story who lived next door and tortured all his toys and created evil looking ones 
he took toys apart and re-built them to create evil ones and also burned and beat up toys too.....

just a thought, hope this helps a lil


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

BlueFrog said:


> I think this sounds like a neat, creative idea. The only contribution I can provide is that there should be giant hands reaching through a window, or perhaps an enormous eye looking in, belonging to the "real" person who is playing with the doll house.
> 
> Also, to make it haunted, I'd have broken furniture and disarticulated body/doll parts lying around, giving the sense that the dollhouse owner plays rough with her toys and you might be next.


ooo very creative! i like those ideas!


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd start hitting up thrift stores for those creepy life-sized barbie heads with long hair. I assume they're intended for little girls to pretend to be hair stylists or something along those lines, because they look much like cosmetology heads (which would also work, but are more realistic and less doll-ish in their features). I see them fairly often so I assume they're not hard to locate or expensive. With a little work they'd make great doll heads that've been pulled off the bodies.

Random mannequin parts are usually pretty easy to round up as well. Check Craigslist. 

I'd consider finding a way to add "dog chew marks" to doll parts and furniture.


----------



## daniaingeal (Apr 29, 2009)

Bad news......
I don't think we'll be about to make a walkhrough D;
But still want to do the doll theme, prob can do a couple of walls.
So for a doll scene, how could i put that together? I've only done cemetery scenes before, so I'm lost as to how to do themed yard scenes...


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

I am using my dolls for a sinister playground setting, I may try a dollhouse next year!


----------



## Laurie S. (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe you could have a doll kinda half-hiding behind some hedges, holding up a knife...a doll needs to be in a tree somewhere, perhaps 'fashioning' a noose...you could have a doll straddling the mailbox, stuffing some body parts in there or something...you need plenty of those creepy, winky-eyed dolls.

Ew, LORD. I ain't coming to your house. ;-)


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Although maybe not exactly what you were thinking, have you seen pictures of The Island of the Dolls in Mexico? It was featured on a segment of Destination Truth, and that episode can be found on YouTube. (ETA: 



. I don't believe in the paranormal and still that place creeps me the hell out. Probably not even all that expensive to recreate if you hit up the thrift stores and garage sales with monotonous regularity.


----------



## daniaingeal (Apr 29, 2009)

I like the creepy hanging dolls!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Have an open area that is flat. Put up a couple faux wall pieces. 4x8 sheets stacked on top of each other to make a few walls and cut some windows. Basically like looking into a three sided doll house that is open in the front for the child to reach into. Then decorate the inside with the furniture and such. Throw down a cheap rug that you got off freecycle. Which is a good site to collect all your free furniture from anyways. Pick up some cheap cans of krylon spray cans of paint that is vibrant and plastic looking to spray all your cheapo furniture. Instant outside dollhouse.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

they have masks like this out


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

We did a doll store / factory themed HH a number of years ago for a haunt convention & it turned out great! The front was a normal looking store filled with dolls. As patrons continued on with the tour- scenes of doll assembly & then humans being turned into dolls. A human doll marionette begging for help at the end.


----------

